# Vaccinations



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi there, I was just wondering if any one of you have ever experienced any adverse reactions to the rabies vaccine. In our case, poor Oreo got really, REALLY sick. He was vomitting and had bad uncontrollable diarreah the night following his shot. He got it done last Friday around 2pm and then by 6pm it all started. I had to wait until the next morning to call the vet because the closed for the evening. But I was up the entire night cleaning him and his crate. It was awful and you could tell he was miserable. Upon the vet's advice, I put him on a 24 hr fast of small amounts of water and the boiled rice/hamburger. By Sunday, although his stools were still fairlly soft, and almost obsolete - his system was devoid much food - poor Oreo was famished and was begging for food. I did give him small meals of that rice/ground beef mixture, he LOVED it, but was so hungry. By Monday he was so happy to eat his Kibble again. I asked the vet if they outgrow allergies, but she told me that it gets worse. His next rabies booster is next year and they told me I would have to give him Benadryl the night before, morning of, right before and right after the booster. I was shocked because I really am afraid there will be an adverse reaction. My vet told me they will be monitoring him carefully when he is neutered and I AM now VERY nervous. He had all his shots and he was only lethargic and down, but at 4 months, I figured he would be too young for the vaccine. They told me that they keep the rabies vaccine seperate to ensure they can narrow down what caused the allergic reaction if it does take place. Sorry about the ramble, I just could not contain it anymore.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan had no problem with his that he got a few weeks ago.(he was exactly 4 months as well) My Lily did have a reaction to the first set up puppy shots, but it was more swelling & discomfort so they gave her benedryl before the shot. 
Poor Oreo - i hope he is feeling better!!
Laurie


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Asta did well with his first rabies but not with the booster .
I have not given Cosmo his rabies and I am not going to give it to him for a while .
Recently I have heard that Havanese are having adverse reactions to the vaccine. Cosmo's breeder suggested waiting until he was at least a year .
I have spoke to our vet and she is ok with waiting . I think a lot depends on the type of vaccine also .
In California you do not have to vaccinate every year now it is every two years . You can also have titers done and if they are high enough you do not have to revaccinate . I do not know what they allow you to do in Canada .
Of course not having rabies immunization tends to limit your exposure to other dogs and dog situations such as obedience classes and boarding kennels . Airlines require shots and I think they do stipulate rabies as do dog parks .

I never take my dogs to a dog park so that is not a problem .. Therapy dogs must have all their shots ..
My vet looks a me a little strangely when I say I am not ready and who knows I might never be ready . A lot of the so called natural vets blame a lot of the problems on unnecessary immunization . ? How often is your dog exposed to a rabid animal . I am not saying it does not happen but I think it is rare . 
As to the neutering both of my dogs have just been neutered . I was very nervous as well as I read Havanese are sensitive to certain types of anesthesia . Both dogs did fine . The vet I go to now specializes in small dogs but I was still very concerned and nervous I had blood panels done preop and insisted on I/Vtherapy during the surgery . It is important they have acess to a vein just in case .. I guess some people skip this due to cost as it was offered as an option which I thought was a Duh!!
Cost seems to be a big issue to some dog owners I guess .. 
Asta had absolutely no problem with his special surgery but the surgeon who did him was a master surgeon . 
I am so sorry to hear that your little bunny ( Dog) had such a rough time . I understand your concern . Unfortunately I think it is becoming too routine and the vets do not even bring up adverse reactions . I guess they do not want to scare you . it was never mentioned to me there might be an adverse reaction .I know the vet techs give all the shots . Some are better than others and tell you what to look for . You can insist to wait for an hour or two post shot if you wish .
(It seems like your reaction occurred later however ..)
A lot I have learned from reading books I was never given these options EVER- but now I am much more proactive in my dog's health .. Now I ask questions speak up and yep I take a reference book if necessary .
Better to be thought odd than to lose your dog ..
Thanks so much for sharing your experience . I know it was stressful for you and a miserable experience for your little one but it has helped me to know what to look for .
Take care 

.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Poor Little Oreo, I hope he is fine now. I was concerned about the rabies shot with Sam, because he was so small. The Vet didn't give him the "live rabies" shot, he thought the chance of reaction would be less. Do you know what kind of Rabies shot the vet gave Oreo?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for all your support. Unfortunately, I was not aware that there are "live" shots. Although, Oreo is now back to normal, I am very shook up about things. I definately will be asking the bazzillion questions I need to ask, so I have a piece of mind. I sincerely hope that is was not negligence on their part, like giving him too large of dosage.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I believe, less is better. An analogy I give to people is: Do you have your children inoculated annually? NO So why are we doing it to our dogs? I follow Dr Jean Dobb's vaccination protocol. Here is the information I would suggest you all give to your vet and then you both can work as a team in making the best decision for your puppy. Most dogs don't need for the rest of their life, any more vaccines after they have their puppy shots and the 1 year booster. http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just read this article about rabies and thought I should pass the info along.
http://www.newsday.com/news/columnists/ny-lspets5436904oct29,0,339307.column?coll=ny-news-columnists


----------

